# Reverse Brake Groan?



## HisandHers (Aug 18, 2012)

A lot of cars do this after sitting overnight and moisture builds up on the rotors.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

HisandHers said:


> A lot of cars do this after sitting overnight and moisture builds up on the rotors.


This ^^^^^

Except you have drums


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> This ^^^^^
> 
> Except you have drums


All Cruze's have discs on the front of the car, drums are only put on the back for the LS/Eco


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> All Cruze's have discs on the front of the car, drums are only put on the back for the LS/Eco


And I infact have the LS and it is indeed coming from the back!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Drums will do this as well.


----------



## CapitalTruck (Jun 12, 2012)

Eco has drums in the back, at least through 2012 (my year).


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

CapitalTruck said:


> Eco has drums in the back, at least through 2012 (my year).


So do LT's


----------

